# Pigeon on your menu.



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just got through reading about pigeons and got me thinking again,what an overlooked food source they are. There's more of them flying around than burgers sold at Mac Donalds! I figure if the French can cook them than so can I. After all they were raise as food!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When I was young, we ate squab a lot, never thought of it as anything special. We didn't have much money, if the folks bought some shells, you had better come home with some food.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Pigeon is a delicacy in Russia, very very tasty


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does it taste similar to dove or is it dependent on what the bird ate?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Pigeon is in the dove family of birds.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, dove but it also depends on the bird's diet and how it is prepared, I highly recommend buying several pairs for breeding, this is a common practice in many European countries.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I know wild boar tastes different depending on what they were eating. Corn? decaying flesh? acorns? I was checking to see if pigeon was similar in this respect as well as the dove taste. Thanks. Appropriate the response.
.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Pigeons for the haute cuisine are farmed in Russia | Russia Beyond The Headlines


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The link I posted is an organized farm but many people just keep a few pairs as pets and feed them a good diet, they fly but always come back for meals and are super easy to care for.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have been wanting to grill s city pigeon for a while. Leon and I both agree that they should be ok. One of these days, I will kill and grill a pigeon, but, I do agree, I would like to net some, then eatvthr offspring, free food.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I have been wanting to grill s city pigeon for a while. Leon and I both agree that they should be ok. One of these days, I will kill and grill a pigeon, but, I do agree, I would like to net some, then eatvthr offspring, free food.


City pigeons are full of parasites, open one up and it's full of worms... Yuck


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TG your fairly knowledgeable on this. Did you ever consider writing a prepper pigeon manual? Or including it in a chapter of your experiences of economic collapse and survival in the Ukraine?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd eat pigeon if I was starving. They're feathered rats. I'd eat rat if I was starving too. But for now I'll stick to game critters.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good thing small game season is open in Michigan now. I'm also glad that squirrel and rabbit aren't rodents either.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Actually, rabbits aren't rodents... Back on topic, I wonder if clean pigeon tastes like dove. If they do I'm all for it. In my area pigeon don't come around anyway so I will most likely never find out.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Pigeon is highly edible, that being said, don't go Tommy Lee Jones "the park is mine". Never eat a city Pigeon. I mean a Metro pigeon that is


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not sure why the thought of eating them makes me shudder because once you open them up they are probably a lot like a grouse. I would eat them if circumstances required it, likely not until then.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

don't confuse a city pigeon with a WOOD pigeon, city pigeons are nothing but flying rats and eat anything going, only eat them as a last resort in SHTF if your starving.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> TG your fairly knowledgeable on this. Did you ever consider writing a prepper pigeon manual? Or including it in a chapter of your experiences of economic collapse and survival in the Ukraine?


It never occurred to me, I'm not a writer at all, my English needs serious work before I attempt anything.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> It never occurred to me, I'm not a writer at all, my English needs serious work before I attempt anything.


You do pretty well on here and most publishers have editors that will read your work and help correct grammar, punctuation and spelling if necessary.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> You do pretty well on here and most publishers have editors that will read your work and help correct grammar, punctuation and spelling if necessary.


Thanks, I'm sure there are more qualified people out there who have written about this a thousand times by now


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe, Maybe not. Pick a subject and look whats available at the bookstore. Usually there are lots of choices. Its just a matter of do you want to.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

Marinate the pigeon breast in Italian dressing overnight, grill about four minutes on each side and prepare for mouth watering goodness.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We ate pigeons when I was a youngster, . . . step-dad's buddy went up on the rooftop in down town Columbus, Ohio, . . . grabbed a gunny sack full of the critters.

We picked and plucked for hours, . . . mom cleaned em, . . . fried em, . . . and we ate em. Nobody got sick over it or anything.

Yep, . . . tastes like chicken (more or less), . . . and you won't have anyone fighting over the legs, . . . there ain't enough to fight over. If you think of them as a little pheasant, . . . you are pretty much on the money.

As far as them being sick or wormy just because they live in the city, . . . I'll have to cry hog-wash, . . . you can't be all sick and dying and still fly at 45 miles an hour between skyscrapers without mishaps. And when you clean them, . . . you check them out, . . . especially the innards, . . . look for spots on the liver and heart, . . . if they are clean, . . . you should be good to go.

A far as the comments on what they eat, . . . it is really a "don't ask, . . . don't tell" situation, . . . birds will basically eat anything they can swallow, . . . including bugs, worms, snakes, mice, carrion, and siblings will literally eat each other given the chance. I saw an old hen one day, . . . pecked a mouse in the head and I guess knocked it out, . . . then head first down the old gullet, . . . with the tail disappearing last. Later on in my life, . . . she graced the table with some dumplings, . . . didn't hurt me.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Just goona give a hand to TG, I do not think your English and grammar and all is by means inadequate


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The searches I have done, show that lead poisoning is the main thing with city pigeons, but Luke my very smart friend Dwight said, they can't be that sick. I would try it. Look for a video after the first snowfall in Kirtland NM.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And dove breast wrapped in bacon on the grill is freaking awesome.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Just goona give a hand to TG, I do not think your English and grammar and all is by means inadequate


Thanks, Mike, it all depends on how much coffee or wine I have


----------

